#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Μισθωτοί >  > > >  >  >  Χρόνος προϋπηρεσίας Μηχανικών ΠΕ μισθωτών στον ιδιωτικό τομέα

## Xάρης

Η προϋπηρεσία, των Μηχανικών που εργάζονται στον ιδιωτικό τομέα και αμοίβονται με την Συλλογική Σύμβαση Εργασίας Ιδιωτικού τομέα Διπλωματούχων Μηχανικών ΠΕ, λαμβάνεται υπΆ όψιν από την ημερομηνία απόκτησης του διπλώματός τους;

  Ως προϋπηρεσία για τους Διπλωματούχους Μηχανικούς θεωρείται το χρονικό διάστημα από την απόκτηση του διπλώματος του ΕΜΠ ή Σχολής ισότιμης με το ΕΜΠ ή άλλης Σχολής αναγνωρισμένης ως ισότιμης με το ΕΜΠ από την Ελληνική Πολιτεία.
  Αυτό προκύπτει από τις Συλλογικές Συμβάσεις Εργασίας των Διπλωματούχων Μηχανικών που απασχολούνται στον ιδιωτικό τομέα με σχέση εργασίας ιδιωτικού δικαίου ορισμένου ή αορίστου χρόνου, και από την Απόφαση αρ. 1033/1987 του Δικαστηρίου του Αρείου Πάγου ΒΆ Πολιτικό Τμήμα.

*Πηγή:* ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

----------


## kostas13

Ακόμα και αν δεν έχει κάνει έναρξη στην εφορία? Πως αποδεικνύεται αυτό, με την προσκόμηση του τίτλου σπουδών? Και κάτι άλλο το ίδιο δεν ισχύει και στο δημόσιο?

----------


## Xάρης

Σίγουρα πιο αρμόδιο είναι να απαντήσει είναι το ΤΕΕ.

Ξεκινώντας από το τέλος:
1. Γιατί όμως να μην ισχύει και στο δημόσιο;

2. Η έναρξη στην εφορία αποδεικνύει μόνο το χρόνο που απασχολείται κάποιος ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας.
Μπορεί ένας συνάδελφος να μην έχει κάνει έναρξη αλλά να απασχολείται ως μισθωτός σε μια τεχνική εταιρεία.
Μπορεί να μην έχει εργαστεί καθόλου στην Ελλάδα παρά μόνο στο εξωτερικό είτε ως μισθωτός είτε ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας.

3. Το μόνο εύκολο είναι να αποδειχθεί ο χρόνος κτήσης του διπλώματος. Ακριβώς όπως είπες από την ημερομηνία που αναγράφει πάνω το δίπλωμα ή από μια βεβαίωση της γραμματείας της σχολής.

----------


## kostas13

Σε όσον αφορά το 2.
Το ίδιο ισχύει και στην περίπτωση που είναι άνεργος, εκεί δεν είναι παράλογο πχ να γράφει 3 χρόνια προυπηρεσία (βάση κτήση διπλώματος) από τα οποία τα 2 ήταν άνεργος ή έκανε κάτι άλλο πέραν της δουλειάς του μηχανικού?
Με παράδειγμα: Εστω ότι πήρα το δίπλωμα πριν 6 χρόνια. Από τότε μέχρι τώρα εργάζομαι στο εμπορικό κομμάτι (ασχετο με μηχανικό). Αν με πάρει στο μέλλον κάποια τεχνική εταιρία σαν μηχανικό θα με προσλάβει σαν μηχανικό με 6 έτη προυπηρεσία και θα με αμείψει ανάλογα? Κάτι δεν μου στέκει καλά...

----------


## Xάρης

Αν και αυτό που γράφεις ακούγεται παράλογο, θεωρώ ότι έτσι είναι.
Ότι δηλαδή θα σε αμείψει σαν να έχεις προϋπηρεσία 6 έτη, όσα πέρασαν από τη κτήση του διπλώματος σου.
Κατά την ίδια "παράλογη" λογική, το ίδιο κάνουμε με τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Τις πληρώνουμε είτε έχουμε δουλειά είτε όχι.

Τα παραπάνω είναι δυο διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις όπου όλοι μας θεωρούν ότι εργαζόμαστε και από τη μια μας ζητούν τα νόμιμα ασφάλιστρα και από την άλλη μας προικοδοτούν με προϋπηρεσία.

----------

kostas13

----------


## kostas13

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
Η τελευταία σου παράγραφος είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!! 
+10000 από εμένα.

----------

